# Kopfhörer einspielen



## trible_d (9. Februar 2011)

*Kopfhörer einspielen*

Hallo community,
ich habe in letzter zeit immer öfter was über kh einspielen/einbrennen gelesen. Mit der suchfunktion bin ich nicht so wirklich fündig geworden und in anderen foren scheiden sich die geister! Was ist wirklich dran? Bringt das wirklich was und wenn ja wie macht mans richtig? Und vor allem wie lang (dt770pro/250ohm)?
Habt ihr schon erfahrung damit gemacht?
Ich freue mich auf eure beiträge!


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Es bringt natürlich etwas, meine HD650 wurden von stunde zu stunde besser, dass ist glaub ich dadurch zu erklähren, dass sich die membrane erst einschwingen müssen.
Es gibt auch leute, die sich extra burn in cd's brennen, mit speziellen frequenzen. Ich empfehle fürs einspielen, einfach die musik zu nehmen, die man selbst auch hört. Desweiteren würde ich die kh's so 4h-6h leise, dann wieder 4h-6h mittelleise, dann die gleiche zeit auf mittel-bis laut-laut und zum schluss dann laut wieder 4h-6h.


----------



## Bier (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Also ich hatte das gefühl, dass meine Creative IN-Ear KH nachdem sie so ca 10std. hinter sich hatten, lauter und deutlicher wurden.
Kann aber auch sein, dass das nur Einbildung war.
Bei wirklich großen Kopfhörern habe ich schonmal was von Einspielzeiten gehört.
Noch letztens hier im Forum von einem KH (weiß nicht mehr welcher) der seine vollen Klangeigenschaften erst nach 100! std. entfaltet.
Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, wie gesagt hab's nur hier gelesen.


----------



## stingray (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Die Membran und die Sicke werden nach einiger Zeit weicher. Es ist wirklich so das viele Lautsprecher sich nach und nach besser anhören.


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Ja es gibt auch kh's die so um die 100h zum einspielen brauchen.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Ist richtig, die Klangverbesserung kommt dadurch, dass sich die Sicke und Membran erst "einschwingen" müssen, also etwas elastischer werden.
Aber das passiert automatisch, indem man Musik hört etc., man muss also nicht irgendetwas speziell abspielen. Allerdings sollte man es speziell anfangs nicht mit der Lautstärke übertreiben, da die Sicke sonst schaden nehmen kann. Also ich persönlich lasse Kopfhörer einfach an meinem Mp3-Player leise eine Runde spielen, aber eben eher leise bzw. maximum Zimmerlautstärke am Anfang.

Mfg, ice


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*



> Noch letztens hier im Forum von einem KH (weiß nicht mehr welcher) der seine vollen Klangeigenschaften erst nach 100! std. entfaltet.



Vllt. hast du das ja aus meinem AKG K701-Review? 
Beim K701 ist es wirklich so, dass der extrem lange zum Einspielen braucht. Frisch ausgepackt hat er einen sehr schwachen Bass und kratzige Höhen. Die Höhen wurden dann nach 2-3 Stunden deutlich angenehmer, und in den ersten 50 Stunden nahm der Bass dann auch deutlich Gestalt an.
Bei Kopfhörern spielt das Einspielen also wirklich eine große Rolle.
Es reicht dabei, den Hörer einfach anfangs nicht voll aufzudrehen und bei normaler Lautstärke seine Musik damit zu hören und erstmal über einen schlechten Klang hinwegzuhören.


----------



## Bier (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Vllt. hast du das ja aus meinem AKG K701-Review?


Ich glaube es war in einem Thread, indem jemand DJ-Kopfhörer gesucht hat.
Aber dein Review hab ich auch gelesen


----------



## trible_d (9. Februar 2011)

Kann jemand grob was über die einspielzeit bei dem dt770 aussagen? Ich konnte bisher keine daten dazu finden. Hab ihn bis jetzt vielleicht 5h bei normaler lautstärke betrieben.


----------



## stingray (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Höre sie doch einfach weiter, die Änderung im Klang kommt von ganz allein


----------



## Lee (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Lass ihn einfach mal 24h oder so leise laufen. Für sowas gibt es keine genauen Daten.


----------



## watercooled (9. Februar 2011)

Also ich Kenn das von Subwoofern. Die lässt man bei mittlerer Leistung und 40hz ca. 10std. Einschwingen.


----------



## trible_d (9. Februar 2011)

stingray schrieb:
			
		

> Höre sie doch einfach weiter, die Änderung im Klang kommt von ganz allein



Ich denke, das dabei der unterschied vielleicht zu schleichend kommt und man die verbesserung nicht bewusst wahrnimmt. Vielleicht sollte ich ihn tatsächlich einfach mal ne zeit laufen lassen und zwischendurch testen, ob sich was tut. Bin schon sehr gespannt, ob mir ein unterschied auffällt.


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Februar 2011)

Versteh nicht wieso ihr die extra einspielen lasst, betrachte die erste Zeit in der du moderat, aber noch nicht mit max. Qualität,
 Musik hörst doch einfach als Übergangsphase bis sie ihre volle Leistung entfalten.
Sie in die Ecke zu legen und einfach 50 Std laufen lassen halte ich für unnötig,

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## PEG96 (9. Februar 2011)

Ich will aber tollen klang und das so schnell wie möglich, vorallem was spricht dagegen, sie nachts und wenn ich nicht höre in die die zu legen und sie sich einspielen lasse?


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Februar 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will aber tollen klang und das so schnell wie möglich, vorallem was spricht dagegen, sie nachts und wenn ich nicht höre in die die zu legen und sie sich einspielen lasse?



Find ich unnötig da du sie eh im Prinzip jeden Tag etliche Stunden einlaufen lässt und das über Jahre.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Dafür sind sie eben nach 2 Tagen voll auf der Höhe als erst nach 2 Wochen. Und man ist ja schon neugierig, wenn man mal grade hunderte Euro investiert hat, auch wenn man eventuell zurückschicken möchte ist Zeit Geld.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Justin Bieber (9. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür sind sie eben nach 2 Tagen voll auf der Höhe als erst nach 2 Wochen. Und man ist ja schon neugierig, wenn man mal grade hunderte Euro investiert hat, auch wenn man eventuell zurückschicken möchte ist Zeit Geld.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Wenn du in Erwägung ziehst sie zurück zu schicken dann macht es klar Sinn, wenn ich aber Previews les, mich schlau mach und weis was sie können und einige Jahre diese Benutzen werde dann kommt es nicht auf 2 Wochen an. Im Gegenteil - ich würde die 2 Wochen geniesen in denen der Klang immer besser wird 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## iceman650 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Ich würde never ever einen Kopfhörer nur wegen einem Test kaufen. Im Bereich Sound muss man einfach selbst Erfahrungen sammeln, weil es einfach eine sehr subjektive Sache ist. Und da kann ein Test auch nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt sein (z.B.: AKG K701 ist kein Kopfhörer für Bassheads).
Aber wenn es dann die Frage "Beyer DT880 vs. DT990" oder "Denon AH D2000 vs. AH D5000" kommt, muss man einfach hören - da nutzt kein Test der Welt.
Und ich spiele auf die 2 Wochen an, die man Zeit hat, die Ware ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückzuschicken.

Mfg, ice


----------



## trible_d (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die kh eigentlich max 2h/tag auf. Da wird das einspielen wohl recht lang dauern. Da habe ich wahrscheinlich des prob., dass ich es gar nicht so mitbekomm ob sich was verändert.


----------



## Zerebo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer einspielen*

Ich habe meine Sennheiser 650 auch nicht eingespielt.
Aber nach kurzer Zeit klangen sie einfach besser,weil ich mich an den Sound gewöhnt habe.
Ich würd mir keine Gedanken darüber machen und die Teile einfach benutzen.


----------

